# 66 Lemans Inner fender splash shield question



## buvens (Jun 5, 2011)

A long time ago LP 612 Inner fender splash shields from Year one.

I know they connect on the outside of the fender by the tire with the staples going through the fender well and are crimped in the engine bay which looks like a chalange knowing how hard they were to get out.

My main question is the shields have a tab on the bottom that extends to the side probably along the frame. Does this go toward the radiator or toward the firewall?

Also any suggestion on crimping the staple other than a dolly on the back side and hammer on the engine bay side?

I saw something somewhere on this and have done several searches to no avail.

Any suggestions or pointers to a site that may have some answers would be appreciated.

My factory build manual doesn't have any good pictures in this area that I can make out.

Thanks...Sonny


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I don't know the correct placement of the tab for that year but I think I have seen them pointing towards the radiator but don't quote me.

The staples:

I know on the GTO, the head of the staple was either on the underside of the inner fender in the wheel well or on the inside of the engine bay. It depended in which plant this car was assembled in. On some cars I have seen the whole splash-guard visible on the engine bay depending on the year. Mostly though the splash guard was affixed in the wheel well.

When I replaced mine I had a helper place the splash-guard in the same location as the old one and I used a small 4d finish nail with the head cut off as a drill bit to drill through the existing hole in the fender into the rubber. The helper pushed the staple through the hole as I gripped it with a pair of pliers and he pushed on the staple with a small block of wood to hold it tight as I pulled. I used a pair of pliers (the tip) to carefully bend the staples in a folded fashion. I did not use a hammer I didn't want to chance dinging the new paint on my inner fender.

I used a 4d finish nail for a couple of reasons: drill bits that small are flimsy and can bend easy and applying pressure I didn't want to chance it bending and causing damage to the paint. The 4d finish nail fit in the existing inner fender holes perfectly and is thick enough so as not to bend. The hole in the rubber gripped the staple as it was inserted and held it firm as it was pushed and pulled through.


----------



## buvens (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks a bunch.

i guess different plant installed them different ways.

I do know mine were crimped inside as that is how they were when I took them off and I ordered the car from the factory and have had had it the whole time.

Thanks for the tip on the 4d nails. I will do that also.

When looking at them I noticed one side of the places for the staples is shorter than the others and I believe you are right as it looks like that would mean the little tab would go to the front.

Will pull the wheel off and look closely.

May be after "Cruisin on the Coast" in early October as have another one to get ready for that and the Pontiac engine won't be ready for a couple of months anyway.

Thanks again..Sonny


----------

